
HP hit with age-discrimination suit claiming older workers purged - bruceb
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_30280949/hp-hit-age-discrimination-suit-claiming-older-workers
======
DrScump
Related HP outsourcing fail:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12352312](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12352312)

